# EI20 stockrom rooted



## tylerw515

ok i have cooked up a stock rom that you flash thru cwm if you are on mtd you will need to odin back to stock using repartition. this is only for the mesmerize. http://dl.dropbox.co...848811/e120.zip is the link this is rooted btw.


----------



## larryp1962

Well i hope you didnt burn it









This will be helpful for those thay need it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## tylerw515

Might i also give credit to baked_tator for the meta inf


----------



## add144




----------



## tylerw515

add144 said:


>


i belive this section is made for comments not smily faces. if you got somethin to say, say it . LOL


----------



## Snyperx

Why can I not find the "official" EI20 ROM on USCC's site or Samsung's? Just curious.


----------



## Joe

Snyperx said:


> Why can I not find the "official" EI20 ROM on USCC's site or Samsung's? Just curious.


It's not an "official" release.


----------



## Snyperx

Joe said:


> It's not an "official" release.


Sweet! I am assuming upgrade form EH09 right to this correct?

UPDATE: Upgrade went fine, but noticed that my Baseband is still EH09. Shouldn't it be EI20?


----------



## dean.d

You have to flash the EI20 radio.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyperx

dean.d said:


> You have to flash the EI20 radio.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Why would the radio not be included in the ROM like when EH09 came out?


----------



## dean.d

Don't know, not my rom. You can get it from digital's thread though.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe

None of the custom ROM's include a radio. Hence why you have to flash Stock before installing them in CWM.


----------



## nitsuj17

Snyperx said:


> Why would the radio not be included in the ROM like when EH09 came out?


unlike the other sgs phones that can update/flash radios through recovery...the i500's radio sits on an unknown partition, so it can only be flashed through odin or heimdall

the leaked full odin images include radios, but when you build a flashable rom from it, you pull factoryfs only (unless you are including a kernel)


----------



## Snyperx

Thanks Nit!! Appreciate the explanation.


----------



## d1g1taLph3r3t

tylerw515 said:


> ok i have cooked up a stock rom that you flash thru cwm if you are on mtd you will need to odin back to stock using repartition. this is only for the mesmerize. http://dl.dropbox.co...848811/e120.zip is the link this is rooted btw.


What is mtd?

Do I flash ei20.zip through ODIN or CwM VooDoo Lagfix Recovery version 2.5.1.x??? Please be specific.

Thanks.


----------

